# E brake light



## RainBow (Jun 4, 2003)

My e brake light come on, when i e break is off, when i drive it. from 1989 240sx, just wondering if any body know what wrong with it, the dumb light just come, even my e brake is off.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Might want to check the brake fluid. Some cars will bring on that light if there is a problem with ABS or low brake fluid.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

That's not an E-Brake light, it's a brake light. That light comes on if there is any error in the brake system. It could be low brake fluid. Do you have ABS?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> That's not an E-Brake light, it's a brake light. That light comes on if there is any error in the brake system. It could be low brake fluid. Do you have ABS?


My HICAS light comes on when I have Low Fluid or something wrong with my brakes! :fluffpol: .
But the Brake light is a common symptom of something wrong with the Barking system...Check the fluid first...If your fluid is going down, you have a leak somewhere... :thumbdwn:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> My HICAS light comes on when I have Low Fluid or something wrong with my brakes! :fluffpol: .
> But the Brake light is a common symptom of something wrong with the Barking system...Check the fluid first...If your fluid is going down, you have a leak somewhere... :thumbdwn:


You have HICAS? Rock on!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

im so glad i dont have hicas


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

RainBow said:


> My e brake light come on, when i e break is off, when i drive it. from 1989 240sx, just wondering if any body know what wrong with it, the dumb light just come, even my e brake is off.


Two things: 
1 - The brake fluid may be low in the master cylinder as was mentioned by others.
2 - The E-brake handle switch may need adjustment. It's located under the boot.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

X 2 on the brake fluid my former sentra would throw the brake light on if it was low on fluid


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

im positive its low fluid. happened to me not long ago but ive yet to notice any leak....


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> You have HICAS? Rock on!


Yep I gots me HICAS! Some Say it sucks, but personally I don't really drift with my car so it doesn't cause to much of a problem. There is no other feeling like going around a Turn at Mach 1 and being glued to the road and then feel the Ass end of the car drag around with you, It is Arguably one of the best feelings in a Car!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> im so glad i dont have hicas


No offence but if you are glad you don't have HICAS you either:

1 - Drift
2 - Never been in a Car where HICAS works right!

The Feeling is so Amazing!


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

dude, i agree i dont drift, but i would love to have hicas on my convertable. a buddy of mine has a early 90's prelude (pop up lights) and its has 4 wheel steer (honda hicas) and omg its like nothing ive ever driven before.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> dude, i agree i dont drift, but i would love to have hicas on my convertable. a buddy of mine has a early 90's prelude (pop up lights) and its has 4 wheel steer (honda hicas) and omg its like nothing ive ever driven before.


Amen...To that!
There is a nice 1988 Prelude for sale around here, it has the 4Steer System, but the guy wants $8000 CDN for it. It is a very nice car, but i think that is way to much money...


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

Your e-brake cable may not be releasing all the way, causing it to just have enough pressure on it to light up on your dash. Does the light go out if you press down on the hand lever? 
Hicas is a cool feature how ever I highly doubt the cornering ability is that much better to make it worth bragging about.


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bobstaxi said:


> Hicas is a cool feature how ever I highly doubt the cornering ability is that much better to make it worth bragging about.


If you've never driven a Car with HICAS you wouldn't know what I mean, I know it's not really Bragging rights, because in reality when the System gets worn out, I have 2x the Powersteering parts to replace, but if you ever get the chance to drive a Vehicle with 4 Wheel Assisted steering do so and Pay attention to how the car goes around the corners, you will notice a difference from a vehicle with only independant rear suspension.
IMO it's kinda like the difference between a VLSD or LSD and an Open Rear Differential, they handle and drive differently!


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I'm a huge HICAS fan. Like all 240SX guys, I went through a drift phase, but now I've grown out of that, thank God. I want to go autocross, and I'm fighting oversteer issues like crazy. I even have significant camber on the rear wheels... The car is just too "drifty."
My best friend sold on HICAS with his R32 Skyline GTS-t Type M. That thing is an auto-X machine! I would love to have HICAS!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge HICAS fan. Like all 240SX guys, I went through a drift phase, but now I've grown out of that, thank God. I want to go autocross, and I'm fighting oversteer issues like crazy. I even have significant camber on the rear wheels... The car is just too "drifty."
> My best friend sold on HICAS with his R32 Skyline GTS-t Type M. That thing is an auto-X machine! I would love to have HICAS!



Woot! Somebody knows what he likes! I hear the 300ZX's with HICAS were awesome too! I didn't know the R32's had HICAS though? I just thought they were AWD...So Many Models of the Skyline!


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

is a HICAS conversion hard? im guessing i would need a donor car.. or should i jkust try to find schematics and buy new parts?


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> is a HICAS conversion hard? im guessing i would need a donor car.. or should i jkust try to find schematics and buy new parts?


I don't think you can buy aftermarket kits for HICAS or anything like that...
It would probally be a pretty hard swap, unless you can pick up a donor car, with an excellent body and Frame to put an engine in swapping HICAS would be pretty much useless...There might be something out there that I don't know about, But that's my 2 cents..


----------

